# FLATHEAD NOT FATHEAD----THIS ONE KING HIT



## FishFinder (Apr 11, 2006)

HEY ALL THOUGHT THIS WAS A PEARLA. CAUGHT ON SP'S GOLD COAST. LAST OF THE RUN OUT TIDE ON THE EDGES OF THE CHANNEL. RECKON IT WOULD HAVE WON THE FLATTIE CLASSIC. CLOSE BUT NO CIGAR. RELEASED UNHARMED.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

ripper flattie. that's a similar size to the one I caught last week. bloody sensational stuff and good to see that you put her back to breed some more.

cheers , Dave.


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

That's a mighty fine flattie you have there, FF. Good to know she swimming about making more flatties for the future!

cheers,
Cid


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice fish FF, funny looking Kayak. :shock:


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Bloody Nora   - what a beaut looking fish - what were her vital stats


----------



## Oink (Oct 23, 2005)

Thats a Flattie!

To be sure! :wink:


----------



## Oink (Oct 23, 2005)

Thats a Flattie!

To be sure! :wink:


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Very nice indeed Fishfinder!


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Not from a kayak , it doesn't count :wink:


----------



## Freak (Mar 25, 2006)

not from a kayak so it doesnt count? The big girl got put back in the drink so i think we should still count her.


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

Gee.... that is a ripper flathead, and good to see she went back to make more flatties and terrorise the baitfish.


----------



## Ferret (Oct 31, 2006)

PeterJ said:


> Not from a kayak , it doesn't count :wink:


 Don't think I'd want to pull THAT into a yak


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Rippa flattie! how long?

and not from a yak?


----------

